# Knitting Pattern Pink Hat with Eyelet Panels and a Knit Rose for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Here is another lady's hat with a knit flower. It's made in a very pretty, but simple eyelet panels stitch. The hat is made on circular needles in the round.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/171669001/instant-download-number-133-pdf-knitting?ref=shop_home_active

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pink-hat-with-eyelet-panels-and-a-knit-rose-for-a-lady

$2.50


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh My Goodness!!! Your designs get prettier and prettier. Love the pink.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Oh My Goodness!!! Your designs get prettier and prettier. Love the pink.


Thank you so much, Laurelarts! I always get more creative in this time of the year.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How lovely!


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

How delicate it looks.
Very, very nice. Any lady would love to receive this hat.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, StellasKnits and Mollybear57!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it! I just knit one of your other hats and your patterns are easy to follow. This one is just stunning!!! Beautiful! I just purchased and downloaded the hat pattern. Thanks! ;0)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> I love it! I just knit one of your other hats and your patterns are easy to follow. This one is just stunning!!! Beautiful! I just purchased and downloaded the hat pattern. Thanks! ;0)


Thank YOU so much, Candy! I hope you will like this hat pattern, too! Happy knitting!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely comments, NellieKnitter and Limey287!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

The eyelet panels are so pretty and different. And of course, your rose embellishment is lovely.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> The eyelet panels are so pretty and different. And of course, your rose embellishment is lovely.


Thank you so much, Rainebo! I really enjoyed knitting this hat.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I have your one pattern, but I do love the yarn.. Could you say what you used? Cathy


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another lady's hat with a knit flower. It's made in a very pretty, but simple eyelet panels stitch. The hat is made on circular needles in the round.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/171669001/instant-download-number-133-pdf-knitting?ref=shop_home_active
> ...


That's lovely. I just bought it!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Your patterns are always easy to follow. Very well written, everybody. 

In answer to a question which was asked earlier this week....YES! I DO buy patterns!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> That's lovely. I just bought it!


Thank you so much, Ann! I hope you will like the pattern!  Your support means so much to me!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I have your one pattern, but I do love the yarn.. Could you say what you used? Cathy


Cathy, I used Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn in Pinky Toes Sparkle.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my Lord! Another beauty! Love this hat, it is so feminine and just plain stunning., I must get it! Love this one too! Your patterns are such a delight to make!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Oh my Lord! Another beauty! Love this hat, it is so feminine and just plain stunning., I must get it! Love this one too! Your patterns are such a delight to make!


Thank you so very much, Raqueth! I'm so happy that you enjoy my patterns!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another beautiful pattern, love the pink, very pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

oge designs said:


> Another beautiful pattern, love the pink, very pretty


Thank you so much, Oge Designs!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a pretty hat! You come up with so many wonderful designs!!


----------



## gemkay (Nov 22, 2013)

What a pretty hat! Thank you for providing a pattern with a
knit flower. I will definitely purchase. Bravo!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind words,SallyAnn and Gemkay!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love your hats!! Just purchased this pattern, and looking forward to having all the fun making it.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> I love your hats!! Just purchased this pattern, and looking forward to having all the fun making it.


Thank you so much, Carlene! I hope you will enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow that is so pretty!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very Pettyxx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again,ladies!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice hat.


----------

